# The end of the Nook as we know it.



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

http://www.theverge.com/2013/6/25/4462272/barnes-noble-nook-tablet-third-party-partnership-model

Sounds like B&N is hurting bad (not a surprise to anyone here I'm sure). Anyone else thinking their new licensing model is going to need a miracle to survive?


----------



## Judy Powell (Sep 25, 2011)

My concern is how the fate of the Nook (possible disappearance?) will affect our book sales.  Will readers switch to other devices so we see an increase in sales in Amazon, Apple, etc, or will we lose some readers?  Just wondering.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Nook is not being discontinued, as I read it.  But they're leaving development of the tablet version to someone else from now on.  The eInk models are still around, however.  And, I believe there are nook apps too. . .so people can use them on tablets and phones.  Same as Amazon.

The big disadvantage for B&N, for tablets especially, is that they just don't have the content.  So people end up rooting them and going elsewhere for the content anyway.  If you're going to do that, what's the advantage of buying a nook branded tablet?

Practically speaking, until they stop manufacturing them at all, I don't think there will be much difference.  And I don't think the average Joe Public will notice or care whether his nook tablet is made by B&N or by Samsung under a licensing agreement. 'Slong as it works.  AND, as long as there's somewhere to get support for it which, from what I've heard, has also been an issue with B&N.  Maybe a 3rd party developer will have better customer service.

Also, it's probably worth noting that Microsoft has a very large stake in B&N right now. . . I won't be terribly surprised to see the android based nook go by the wayside and have a Win8 based device take its place.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

I look at this as a first step, Ann.  It's not entirely dissimilar to Palm and their Web OS operating system. They started off by cutting back on it...then eventually sold it to HP who essentially took it out behind the woodshed and put it out of its misery. 

I hope I'm wrong because, despite some misgivings about B&N, I think it's good for there to be at least one other large player in the market.  Kobo isn't really it, at least in the US, and Apple doesn't seem to really want to be.  

That being said, it seems like a first step in a slippery slope to me.  Also I have little doubt this news will hurt Nook sales even further as people get nervous about future-proofing. Either way, it'll be worth watching.

Oh, and I've seen MS's Windows 8 tablets...not sure I'd exactly call that an upgrade.


----------



## MartinLake (May 9, 2011)

I just remember how VHS killed off the Beta Max in videos - and then along came DVD's. My guess is that there will be some losses in the next few years.


----------



## DooneyKat (Jul 24, 2012)

I am thinking of getting the 32gb Nook Color HD+ tablet. It's $179 for a 9 inch tablet... great price for such a big screen and from what I've researched... good specs. I would use it mostly for "couch surfing" the internet... just like the big screen size for a low price.

My concern, like most buyers, is support down the road. Is it worth spending the money now (I have a Fire HD and K4) for something that may be a "brick" when/if B&N closes? 

Opinions, please!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

DooneyKat said:


> My concern, like most buyers, is support down the road. Is it worth spending the money now (I have a Fire HD and K4) for something that may be a "brick" when/if B&N closes?
> 
> Opinions, please!


Well, if you truly want it for surfing the internet, it will still surf just fine, even if B&N is buried in the backyard, your Nook won't turn into a pumpkin. As for content, if the worst happened, and the Nook wasn't picked up by some angel, I'd assume that content you had loaded on it would continue to work.

Off-topic, but I love my iPad for surfing the internet.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

DooneyKat said:


> I am thinking of getting the 32gb Nook Color HD+ tablet. It's $179 for a 9 inch tablet... great price for such a big screen and from what I've researched... good specs. I would use it mostly for "couch surfing" the internet... just like the big screen size for a low price.
> 
> My concern, like most buyers, is support down the road. Is it worth spending the money now (I have a Fire HD and K4) for something that may be a "brick" when/if B&N closes?
> 
> Opinions, please!


I just ordered one of those. You simply can't beat that price. It's screen is second only to the latest gen Ipad. 32gb with an SD card slot, you'll likely never run out of room for apps. Google play, so you don't have to deal with the ridiculous BN app store. And you can easily remove the BN skin with a $20 download from n2a.com. It's a win! The only thing I don't like is the appearance. But, it's not for my, it's for husband and kids. I like my Fire HD7.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Well, if you truly want it for surfing the internet, it will still surf just fine, even if B&N is buried in the backyard, your Nook won't turn into a pumpkin. As for content, if the worst happened, and the Nook wasn't picked up by some angel, I'd assume that content you had loaded on it would continue to work.
> 
> Off-topic, but I love my iPad for surfing the internet.


Agreed. . . .it's basically an android based tablet, and I don't think android/google is going away any time soon. Arguably proprietary content purchased from B&N could be in jeopardy if they fail completely, but content from other places -- Google Play, et al -- would be safe.

FWIW, I haven't heard people really have a problem with the nook tablet, just the lack of content available via B&N. And that's somewhat ameliorated now that it can access Google Play.

Oh, and customer service. Haven't heard great things about Nook customer service. 

But, honestly, if you already have a Fire, I don't see the point. (Says the person with two Fires (but they're different sizes.  ) )


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Well, if you truly want it for surfing the internet, it will still surf just fine, even if B&N is buried in the backyard, your Nook won't turn into a pumpkin. As for content, if the worst happened, and the Nook wasn't picked up by some angel, I'd assume that content you had loaded on it would continue to work.
> 
> Off-topic, but I love my iPad for surfing the internet.


For books, you can buy from almost anyone who sells ePubs - Sony, Kobo, Copia, even BooksAMillion. The only exception I'm aware of is iBooks. For Android content - the ones that now access googlePlay natively would continue to. Otherwise you can use an N2A card to root it and use it as a tablet. I believe there are versions for almost all the Nook tablets. You can the. Add the Amazon app store and get apps there. I have one on my Nook Color - I just don't like the NC screen too much and I rarely use it. .

The concern I'd have buying now would be warranty support down the line (which B&N already has issues with when compared to Amazon).

As far as eInk goes I got a Nook Simple Touch when the $20 Radio Shack deal happened, and while it's lovely for reading, when I try to do anything else it vexes me. A lot. I'm spoiled by Kindle and by Marvin on my iPad Mini.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

Sounds like they ARE discontinuing the Nook after all. http://www.forbes.com/sites/jeremygreenfield/2013/06/25/barnes-noble-bows-to-apple-amazon-exits-tablet-business-nook-weighing-bn-down/


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I've looked at the nook HD too, the price is great. I just don't really need one lol. The display is very nice, I thought about getting one for my dad for Father's Day , but just don't think he would really use it. Maybe if I sell or give away a couple of gadgets, I'll get one. Hate that B&N are giving up, their tablets were decent.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-33153_7-57591141-10391733/does-it-still-make-sense-to-buy-a-nook-hd/

Above is CNET's take on the buying situation. No huge surprises.

Since I have an ipad as well as a 7 inch Nexus tablet, I shan't be participating in the frenzy (if there is one).


----------



## decemberroses (Jul 1, 2010)

I agree with the CNET article--definitely worth buying.  I love, love, love my Nook HD+. When the prices went down, I bought one for my daughter, and my other daughter bought one for herself and for her husband. I am trying to fight randomly buying another one, but I don't need a second one!  :-D Just can't beat the price.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

My wife's tablet died a couple of weeks ago and she replaced it with the Nook HD+ 32GB model. She absolutely loves it. The only thing really missing is a camera, but on a tablet like that, it's not that big of an issue. The tablet is very well made, very nice screen, and the launcher is simple to use.

I picked up the scripts to allow 3rd party apps to be installed and loaded up the Amazon Appstore for her. Between that and the Google Play Store, she has all of the apps from her old tablet, plus all of her Amazon content. I have the script to root it, but haven't loaded that up yet. 

People are probably right. The price makes it a great deal, but I don't see my wife switching her buying habits (mostly Amazon) to use the B&N store. It's a shame, really, since it is a good tablet. Hopefully they find ways to keep themselves in the market. Maybe a couple of manufacturers will join in and keep the tablet side going for them.


----------



## Indy-One (Jan 28, 2012)

After seeing the price reductions I went out and bought a 16GB Nook HD+ for $149 to replace my aging 8" Vizio tablet stuck on Honeycomb. The display is amazing and the speed, while not top-of-the-line, is a definite upgrade from what I have.

I spent a day playing with it using the B&N User Interface that comes pre-installed and immediately ran into the problem installing several of the apps that I normally use on a daily basis - not being compatible with the B&N UI. While expected, it was nonetheless disappointing working with the B&N UI because I knew what needed to be done next.

I did a little research and was able to "root" (flash a new ROM & launcher) that preserved the B&N structure (for warranty purposes) while bring the tablet as a whole up to the latest Android version 4.2.2. It took maybe 20 minutes, most of that time being to download files needed.

I am very happy with this tablet and would recommend it to anyone. The 9" size is perfect for me, much larger than the 7" tablets out there and not quite as large as an iPad.

NOTE: I am not sure about forum decorum concerning rooting tablets, so I have left links, instructions, etc. out of my post on purpose.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

I bought the 7" snow 16gb for my daughter, to replace her Lenovo (which I hated). It is SO much nicer. Then I gave my Fire HD 7 to my other daughter and sold her 2nd gen Fire. Ordered another Nook HD 7 for myself. I don't know how to get the Amazon App store on these, but I have read about doing it and it doesn't appear to be hard. I may attempt it.

To me, having the SD card slot in addition to the superior screen tech, makes it superior to the current run of Kindle fires. In addition to customizing the home home screen, personal wall paper, no carousel!!!

Get them while you can....Staples is running a coupon sale right now, and I got the 8gb Nook HD for $99.


----------

